# SBC Yahoo Online Protection



## SBCDSLagent

Just a warning to ya guys...

Fatal error AV crashes and shutsdown, or fails to download updates when trying to update the Yahoo Anti Virus and customers may experience latency, fail to download error or Fatal error 3, while updating their Anti Virus software.
Please do not attempt to uninstall/reinstall the Anti-virus program at this time. There is also a problem with the Anti-virus shutting itself down. This is directly related to the same problem that is causing the download to fail. This is currently being worked on and there is no ETR at the moment.


----------



## stardust4760

*sbc dial updates download*

were can i find these up dates? i am also looking for a scanner and to activeate my defender pro antivirus and i need to find out were the download is for this antivirus. i have the cd 5 in 1 2006 but i cant activate it or update it i have even unstaled it and tryed again also do you know were i can find the software i went to defender pro website but that did not help can any of you guys help thank you:question:


----------

